# cow elk...Wasatch Mountains, Avintaquin



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

have a tag for this area... anyone been to it? I plan to scout this tomrrow and this weekend.


----------



## Seven (Jan 8, 2009)

Tough area. I have a cow tag for december, so I thought I would spend the spike hunt there. I spent 6 whole days there and seen only one 5 point bull. I didn't see one other elk. Granted I had my 5 and 7 year old with me so hiking was limited, however what little hikes I did do with them didn't find much tracks. even though I didn't see much I think I would tell you to try over by long canyon on the west side of the area. 

I covered most of the top area and spent a couple days on the bottom of the unit all around lake canyon. while I found little tracks up top, i found none done in lake canyon. My hope is that by december they will come down into the lake canyon area. 

If you plan to go to long canyon you can cut some time off by going up strawberry pinnacles to timber canyon.


Sorry that I wasn't much help


----------



## A-Weezy (Jun 27, 2011)

Winter hunts are always easy or hard. There is nothing in the middle. It's important to remember that although you may not see them during the fall. Once that snow hits you can find heards of over 200 in one area. I am not familiar with that hunt but I am familiar with different wasatch areas. My father and sister have the Springville unit and it's a fun hunt. If anyone had it and needs pointers I can put you in areas that make for a quick hunt. I have an uncle that has the late diamond fork hunt (starts in December) my problem is that I don't know where to look at that point of the year. If anyone knows that hunt and would like to share some pointers I would greatly appreciate it... Good luck everyone


----------



## Brookie (Oct 26, 2008)

you're to nice A-weezy


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

A-Weezy said:


> I have an uncle that has the late diamond fork hunt (starts in December) my problem is that I don't know where to look at that point of the year. If anyone knows that hunt and would like to share some pointers I would greatly appreciate it... Good luck everyone


My only pointer: gain access to a snowmobile if you don't have one already or plan on hunting low. As soon as too much snow flies they shut the gate and access is by snowmobile/foot only. (I can't remember where the gate is at the moment , but I do know it is above Diamond Campground). From my experience, it is a tricky hunt and I've found no consistent pattern as to where the elk are. I don't think the heavy recreational use helps keep them anywhere near the road, though.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Clarq said:


> (I can't remember where the gate is at the moment , but I do know it is above Diamond Campground).


the gate is just a mile or 2 above the camp ground. there is no set date on when it closes, but when there gets to be about 6" of snow on the road, its probably close to getting locked up. i dont know when your season is, but up diamond fork on the east side of the road, later in the year, mid-december-january 1, you can sometimes catch small herds of cows working back up the mountain side that have been down in the flat spots by the river, right at first light. i would either get ahold of a long range weapon if you dont already have one, or watch them until they bed up in one of those small finger canyons, then go after them.


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

well i hope i can find em! tHANKS!!!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

just got back from 4 days of hunting. didn't see an elk. no one up there did at all. hunted horse ridge, long ridge, and around strawberry peak area. the elk up and disappeared. talked to a local, he said that the burn they did in october sent the elk off the mountain. I have no idea why they did a controlled burn and neither did the local, pretty random areas they did burned and not sure what difference it will make except for poor hunting this year. we found elk last year in a few different areas and always sign. the sign we did see on this years trip was pretty old. I hope someone can tell me what happened to all the elk cause we sure didn't see any. we might head up next week for a day and glass just to say we saw an elk.


----------

